
Are Gummy Bear Flavors Just Fooling Our Brains? - Deinos
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/01/08/575406711/are-gummy-bear-flavors-just-fooling-our-brains
======
DrScump
They should have titled it "Are Gummy Bear _Colors_ Just Fooling Our Brains?"

